# 1964 Pontiac Offenhauser Dual Quads - Bypass built into water neck?



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone. 

I bought a 1961-1964 Offenhauser Dual Quad Manifold, and upon receipt, there is no spot for the timing cover bypass to flow through the intake manifold. 

The water next looks like it has a build in bypass. Can I just tap and block the bypass on the timing cover. Would this cause any harm? Or am I better off finding a more traditional intake?

First picture is the original intake. Second picture is the Offy intake front view. Third picture is the Offy intake showing the bypass on the water neck. 

Thanks so much!

pontiac gto tempest lemans catalina bonneville grand prix 421 389 455 428 326 1961 1962 1963 1964


----------



## Dual Tempests (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry this in the wrong forum. For some reason I cannot figure out how to delete it. Sorry guys.


----------

